# Another step option...



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.rodoncorp.com/truck/3.3.saftstep.html

I didn't want to hijack Dr. Ed's thread, but here is another option. I like it a little better as I usually need my trailer hitch for other things like an ATV trailer or camper.

FOM


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

FOM,

I have a Step-N-Seat which is the same thing and luv it. Took ten minutes to mount and I mounted it in the center of tailgate. My dogs use it to load, I can use it as a seat and can step up into bed of truck easily.

I bought it online from stepnseat.com for around $165.


William


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Rodon step*

I like the Rodon step. It's easy to unfold and is sturdy enough to support up to 250lbs. It locks in place with a spring loaded pin when you unfold it and also locks together when you close it back onto the tailgate.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I like that a lot. I was thinking of getting one of the steps that fits onto my hitch reciever, but i like the idea of it being up and out of the way like that.


----------

